# Recommended OTC supps while trying to lower BF



## Elivo (Jun 16, 2018)

Im not talking the bullshit fat burners that are advertised all over the damn place or anything like that, more along the lines of vitamins and things of that nature.
Right now i have some bcaa that i use intraworkout and protein powder. But thats it (not counting TRT)

Anything out there that i could be taking that would help that you guys can think of? 

I already know about EC stack and have already read where that is probably more useful around 15% BF.
I know about DNP and dont have any intention of using it.

Im thinking more along the lines of stuff that you can get at any store.

And yes i am aware that diet and training are the biggest parts of lowering BF and dropping weight, i think i got that in check finally, but something to help or i guess even something that i should be using in general to help overall.


----------



## Jin (Jun 16, 2018)

Don't know why ephedrine and caffeine wouldn't help you at higher BF. 

Thats your best bet I think.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 16, 2018)

Jin said:


> Don't know why ephedrine and caffeine wouldn't help you at higher BF.
> 
> Thats your best bet I think.



Someone mentioned it, i think in my fat loss log, ive been using it still , just not 3 times a day.  Mostly ive taken it as a pre workout and maybe 1 other time in the day.
On the weekends i still use it 2  to 3 times a day mainly so i dont start pigging out on all the shit food that is at work all the time.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 16, 2018)

Multi Vitamin, and Vitamin C gummies, they're not just for kids dammit!


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 16, 2018)

Not really a supplement, but I will suck on a piece of bakers chocolate. No fat burning effects, but it’s gross enough that I don’t feel like eating anything afterwards.


----------



## Jin (Jun 16, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Not really a supplement, but I will suck on a piece of bakers chocolate. No fat burning effects, but it’s gross enough that I don’t feel like eating anything afterwards.



This made me giggle.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 16, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Not really a supplement, but I will suck on a piece of bakers chocolate. No fat burning effects, but it’s gross enough that I don’t feel like eating anything afterwards.



Not sure ive ever been that hungry!


----------



## Yaya (Jun 16, 2018)

Spinbarf technique always works well for me


----------



## codehead (Jun 16, 2018)

If you can get your hands on real ephedrine that would be great. The best i have had was Kaizen seems like it only ships our of Canada maybe they are headquartered there never looked into it. Something happened a few years ago Canada stopped export to the US.  Last several years ordering other off brands from the UK and they have all been crap compared to Kaizen.




Jin said:


> Don't know why ephedrine and caffeine wouldn't help you at higher BF.
> 
> Thats your best bet I think.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 16, 2018)

Jin said:


> Don't know why ephedrine and caffeine wouldn't help you at higher BF.
> 
> Thats your best bet I think.



That was me that mentioned it. Sure, it always does it’s job and helps regardless of BF but I physically didn’t think it was worth it. You feel like a meth addiction and it raised my already high BP.

At higher BF%, it’s so easy to drop weight without feeling like crap. Just my 2cents


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 16, 2018)

Viduus said:


> That was me thar mentyined it. Sure it always dies it’s job and helps regardless of BF but I physically didn’t think it was worth it. You feel like a meth addiction and it raised my already high BP.
> 
> At higher BF it’s so easy to drop weight without feeling like crap. Just my 2cents




Yep, I can’t help it but totally a non believer in using aids like this to hurry and lose weight (or use them ever) just bust ass and when you do loose it, it will last.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Yep, I can’t help it but totally a non believer in using aids like this to hurry and lose weight (or use them ever) just bust ass and when you do loose it, it will last.



**** that. Cheat all day. Dnp and cake. Don't hate the playa hate the game


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Im not talking the bullshit fat burners that are advertised all over the damn place or anything like that, more along the lines of vitamins and things of that nature.
> Right now i have some bcaa that i use intraworkout and protein powder. But thats it (not counting TRT)
> 
> Anything out there that i could be taking that would help that you guys can think of?
> ...



Supplements that work are called "drugs"


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 16, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> **** that. Cheat all day. Dnp and cake. Don't hate the playa hate the game




Lmfao...thank god I’d rather work hard....feeeeeels so good!!:32 (20):


----------



## Viduus (Jun 16, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> **** that. Cheat all day. Dnp and cake. Don't hate the playa hate the game



Never tried DNP. If you’re going to make yourself feel like crap, at least that’ll get the right results fast lol.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 16, 2018)

OP, there’s a bunch of sups that theoretically work but aren’t worth the time. Green tea extract, L-Carnitine etc. - don’t bother.

I think DK is right, the only useful things are ones that help suppress your appetite. Ephedrine certainly does that. I’m sure there’s simple OTC appetite suppressants but I never had the need. Spongy’s ties had me tired of eating lol.

I liked BcAAs because they satiated me without it being a bunch of sugar. You’d get just as much protein from chicken or eggs but it’s nice to have a drink that tastes good. (Ignoring the cost)

oh, I do think hard dieting is the one time a multi-vitamin really has its benefits. It’s a good catch all of you’re eating a very narrow diet.

Thats all I got. As Jen would point out, make changes to your lifestyle... not just a momentary diet. It’ll last more in the long run.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jun 16, 2018)

BCAAs are a waste of money if protein intake is optimal. Which it should be. 

The EC stack works regardless of body fat levels. I recommend it for all healthy folks trying to optimize fat loss. 

EGCG can help when combined with the ec stack to inhibit COMT, which prevents the catecholamine release from being degraded too soon. Useless by itself.

Tyrosine is useful at extending some of the benefits of the ec stack (energy enhancement, appetite suppression) but also useless by itself.

Everything else is designed to counteract some of the side effects of dieting rather than help with fat loss directly. Stuff like fish oil, multivits, etc are useful for maintain general health. Calcium, magnesium, etc to counteract electrolyte loss through water on certain diets (keto, etc). Some folks struggle with sleep on low carb diets and 5-htp, melatonin, etc might be useful here. And on & on it goes.  

Everything else OTC is a waste of money and not worthy of discussion.


----------



## El Gringo (Jun 16, 2018)

look into kratom. has an adderall/modafinil type effect. lowers your appetite and has a stimulant effect. also numbs pain better than taking 4 advils, so you won't feel lethargy or weakness while dieting. you can buy it at a head shop [depending on which state you live in] [banned/illegal in some states], but you'll pay about 1/10 of the price if you buy it from an online vendor. I have a big appetite so trying to keep it under control is my biggest challenge when dieting. it might just be me, but I find Kratom works better than adderall, ephedrine, dmaa, etc... for reducing hunger. just don't do it too often where you rely on it for getting out of bed everyday.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 16, 2018)

See, I never get the meth feeling on EC...now granted it’s the bronkaid or primatine version but it mainly helps with appetite for me. 

I still am of the opinion that dnp just isnt isn’t for me at all. I’ve seen the stuff works by logs in here of people on it, but I’d rather not feel like that much shit lol.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jun 16, 2018)

Elivo said:


> See, I never get the meth feeling on EC...now granted it’s the bronkaid or primatine version but it mainly helps with appetite for me.
> I still am of the opinion that dnp just isnt isn’t for me at all. I’ve seen the stuff works by logs in here of people on it, but I’d rather not feel like that much shit lol.


The "feeling like shit" DNP users tend to do dumbass inferno cycles with high doses. The idea being to feel like shit but get it done as soon as possible. It's stupid and not something I recommend for anyone. Then you have people like me who use low doses for longer periods of time with minimal side effects.  

Not that I'm recommending you run DNP without doing some extensive research before hand (extensive = reading scientific data, asking smart people about things you're unclear on, etc, etc). This isn't a compound to be taken lightly.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 16, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> The "feeling like shit" DNP users tend to do dumbass inferno cycles with high doses. The idea being to feel like shit but get it done as soon as possible. It's stupid and not something I recommend for anyone. Then you have people like me who use low doses for longer periods of time with minimal side effects.
> 
> Not that I'm recommending you run DNP without doing some extensive research before hand (extensive = reading scientific data, asking smart people about things you're unclear on, etc, etc). This isn't a compound to be taken lightly.




Thats the impression i got, that it was not something to start taking without knowing as much as you can about it.  IF things would start to stall or stop maybe then i may consider it, but as of now the diet and training are working and as long as that is doing its job i dont feel a need to go the DNP rout. 
I was  asking cause i figured there was other stuff i probably should be taking and also to see if there was anything else to help give the process a little extra boost. 
Im not in a rush, but im also in a rush..if you get what i mean LOL


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 16, 2018)

Pretty sure that all supplements are really nonsense. The only ones that worked are banned now and everyone on here is running test anyway so they are worthless even now. I never felt a single benefit from creatine or any other still legal supp. If diet is right then theyre all unnecessary


----------



## Viduus (Jun 17, 2018)

Elivo said:


> See, I never get the meth feeling on EC...now granted it’s the bronkaid or primatine version but it mainly helps with appetite for me.
> 
> I still am of the opinion that dnp just isnt isn’t for me at all. I’ve seen the stuff works by logs in here of people on it, but I’d rather not feel like that much shit lol.



I think it depends on the person. Meth is obviously an exaggeration but I got into this for health reasons. I cleaned up my diet and got my weight under control. Stopped excess caffeine  for BP Reasons.

So adding a stimulant that made me on edge all day long felt counter to that goal. At work I felt off talking to clients all hyped up as well.

If you’re a 6 mountain dews and 2 monsters a day kind of guy, you’ll feel totally normal.

If you're a competitor with a deadline or really need that extra edge then its an easy choice. (Though POBs answer applies even more at that point. Jump to DNP or clen lol)


----------



## Elivo (Jun 17, 2018)

I WAS a fairly heavy caffeine drinker before I gave up pop (soda to some of you) 
the first few times I took EC I felt a little wound up but it now the only thing I get is that I sweat more when I’m on it. 

Just dont think im at the point that I want to jump to DNP, and clen I don’t know enough about. I was already familiar with EC that’s why I felt comfortable using it.


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 18, 2018)

Garcinia Cambogia Works alright, if you haven't heard of it's a natural appetite suppressant. Some omega fat supplements wouldn't be a bad idea either


----------



## Haggle1 (Jun 18, 2018)

In 2011 I lost over 100 pounds easily because Ephedrine was strong AF. Didn't want to eat. When it got banned.. I used Norcodrene which was pretty strong appetite suppressant.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 18, 2018)

The EC keeps my appitite pretty well controlled.not to mention my body is probably
getting used to eating less. 
And man do I remember ephedra of the old days lol, I was on so much of that crap it had my face twitching....lol I was so stupid then I didn’t even know I was using multiple supps that had it in them!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 18, 2018)

TRT is all you need aside a healthy, reasonable diet.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 18, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> TRT is all you need aside a healthy, reasonable diet.



got the TRT cooking , 8 weeks on it now, the diet for the last 2 or 3 has been finally dialed in and good.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 24, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Supplements that work are called "drugs"



Like test yourself, eat clen, tren hard, anavar give up


----------



## Jin (Jun 24, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Like test yourself, eat clen, tren hard, anavar give up



You must embarrass the hell out of your kids.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 25, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Like test yourself, eat clen, tren hard, anavar give up



Ill hand it to ya, that is clever and funny.


----------



## bvs (Jun 25, 2018)

EC+ yohimbine


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 25, 2018)

drinking green tea would also help a tad and is quite healthy


----------



## Rage Strength (Jun 26, 2018)

Carnatine is great. thing with Stims is they raise cortisol which can lead to muscle loss if overdone without assistance. Little coffee n l carnitine with your fasted cardio and then your pre workout is plenty.


----------

